# Oscar and Barnaby



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

I am sorry for the bad qualitie of some of the photographs that will be put up here. My resolution on my phone is not so good.

Barnaby is the black cat and Oscar is the black and white cat.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

They look very cozy


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

Having resting time.


----------



## seasidesunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Handsome pair of cuties :smile5:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely boys


----------

